# KDM doesnt work after portupgrade from kde-4.5..5_1 to kde-4.6.1



## jewsofeast (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi,

I ran portupgrade on KDE related ports, the upgrades were successful and didn't return any error. After restart the KDM doesn't load. I can't initiate *startkde* either. 

Best,

Dave


----------



## achix (Mar 27, 2011)

What does `$ ls /usr/local/kde4/bin/startkde*` return?
also what does `$ pkg_info -W /usr/local/kde4/bin/startkde` return?
Is /usr/local/kde4/bin in your path?


----------



## jewsofeast (Mar 27, 2011)

achix:

This is what I get -


```
$ ls /usr/local/kde4/bin/startkde*
/usr/local/kde4/bin/startkde	/usr/local/kde4/bin/startkde4
```


```
pkg_info -W /usr/local/kde4/bin/startkde
/usr/local/kde4/bin/startkde was installed by package kdebase-workspace-4.6.1_1
```

I have set the path right. 

Best,

Dave


----------



## achix (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok then disable KDM, and make your .xinitrc look like this:

```
xterm
```

then start xinit normally, and try to run *startkde4* from the xterm's shell.


----------



## jewsofeast (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi,

I fixed it by running *libchk*, it returned a few broken kdelibs, reinstalled kdelibs-4.6.1 from ports and now *kdm* works.

Thanks,

Dave


----------

